

Finally a geo-group I've been looking for... - docyes
http://geobacon.com/invite/253d5ed4-e48e-42bd-a63f-843c73db5920
I just added support for groups in geobacon.com and thought others may have interest in this particular one.
======
docno
[http://geobacon.com/invite/dd945961-5d8f-4cc3-857d-954014a0b...](http://geobacon.com/invite/dd945961-5d8f-4cc3-857d-954014a0b8cd)

------
tgrass
Dude, it looks nice, but you just started how many accounts to upvote it?

~~~
docyes
Thanks for the compliment, it's been a lot fun building. docno is a troll and
the other two were buddies just stoked for me.

------
irrelative
This is sweet.

------
clarkbox
simple. like twitter of geo

~~~
docno
this is the greatest thing since canadian bacon

------
colin2
I concur.

------
IvanGoneKrazy
bacon smells good.

